# Grass Carp on Fly?



## Flymastershane (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey guys, just wondering if any of you guys catch Carp on fly, and if you do if you would mind sharing some spots or tips for locating my own.



Thanks


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

never tried carp on fly but if you get to the battleship on the causeway in Mobile by that little island a ways off you will find big monster carp and massive black drum in the 30 lbs range. I used to take my kayak out there with my kingfisher bow and bowfish black drum and carp all day. tons of fun. But thats a great location to test a fly out. Both fish literally have half their bodies out of the water near low tide. Ray Charles could spot them they are that visable and just paroosing the oysters


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Yea ive caught em before. you can look at a few of my post and see how to catch them, i just got back today and naughtahh.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

My bad i didnt read all of your post.

I catch them in a pond. You will want to chum them up using Bread. I tie a <U>big</U> white fly made outta saddle hackle with some white Bucktail. size 6 or lower if you wish. make sure you fly will float on top of the water that helps alot and if i were you invest in some stipping gloves or you will get a fly line burn not lying a few bass burned me today.. hope this helped. the bigger the fly the better.


----------



## Flymastershane (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Hunter, have you ever tried using white deer hair for your fly? If so was there a particular reason you stopped?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes Sir i have used some white bucktail and that works pretty good. the reason why i say to tie them BIG but not huge becuase you know the fly shrinks up.


----------

